# Team Match on its way !!!



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

O.K., I just pulled the trigger and my new Kimber Team Match II stainless (the 9mm version) is on its way !!!

P.S. - My birthday 05/20, present to me.

Now can someone advise me as to the best (i.e., availability and pricing) one (1) place to purchase *both* a couple of extra 9 round mags for it and also a pair of Hogue wrap around grips to replace the stock USA team grips ?

Thanks.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats and a belated happy b-day to you! The Team Match II is a nice-looking gun. Did you get it in .45 or 9mm?

As for mags, there are a ton of options. I've got a Stainless II on order in 9mm and I'm amazed by the number of mags available for it and that's in 9mm. You have options from Kimber, Wilson Combat, Virgil Tripp, Check-Mate and Mec-Gar, whether you want .45 or 9mm.

I guess the best thing to do is to figure out which magazine you want and either post here to see how typically has the best price on that brand and/or do your own online comparison shopping.

Good luck on your mag decision.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats on your new b/d purchase. May god bless you with many more. Regarding your rubber grips, i advise the following based on 30+ years of shooting the "browning hammer":

If your hands are on the small to medium size, choose the pachmyar combat grips.

If your hands are on the larger side, get the hogue finger groove grips.


----------

